# Ceramic or Ultraedge?



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

I am fixing to buy some new clipper blades for my Andis 2 speed. Are the ceramic blades that much better than the regular blades or is the added cost worth it for ceramic. I have 4 dogs to cut on a regular basis. Thanks, David


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't find the ceramic's to stay any cooler than a clean well oiled blade cutting clean hair. I also find it annoying when the ceramic cutter breaks. I don't find them to stay sharper longer either. If I were to recommend a blade, I would go with Geib, over Andis though....I like Geib blades much better. Petedge has them.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I prefer UltraEdge over Ceramic, though I do like the ceramic 10 blades for sanitary, and faces. But over all, I prefer the normal blades over the ceramic blades, they are just smoother cutting.


----------



## Bart (Jul 15, 2010)

I do find a big difference between Oster blades with and without the titanium nitride coating in terms of how hot they get from friction. They call the Ti-nitride coated blades "Elite." This may have to do with the coating which is very hard (harder than chromium) or it may have to do with how poorly polished the standard blades are. I don't know. I use plenty of oil. I also don't sharpen the blades. It's quite possible that a Ti-nitride coated blade cannot be sharpened without removing the plating on the edge. Maybe the coating only matters on the bearing surfaces and not the cutting edge. For me, I use the blades on one dog and they will probably never need to be sharpened, but if I was a groomer I would want the blades to sharpen well. Come to think of it, I would be surprised to find a new blade that was sharp but I guess I don't care enough about it to look that closely.

I don't have any experience with ceramic blades. I don't have any Geib but if I needed another blade I'd look at those. They seem to offer a premium product line compared to Oster and Andis.


----------

